# Div überlappen verhindern



## shockshell (22. August 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie man es erreicht, dass drei divs nebeneinander liegen und diese sich beim Verkleinern des Browsers nicht anfangen zu überlappen, sondern auf eine Minimalgröße beschränkt bleiben, sowie man es von Tabellen kennt. 
Bei meinem Code springt erst div 2 (blau) und dann div 3(rot) nach unten, wenn ich den Browser verkleinere. Div 3 soll in der Größe dynamisch sein und maxmial so klein werden, wie der einzeilige Inhalt.

```
<div style="width:370px;float:right;border:1px solid green">1</div>
    <div style="width:100px;float:left;border:1px solid blue;white-space:nowrap">2</div>
    <div style="border:1px solid red;white-space:nowrap">3</div>
```

Wie kann ich diese Probleme lösen?
Danke für eure Anregungen.

Marcus.


----------



## pamax (23. August 2005)

Hi,

  du musst die Divs absolut positionieren.
 (Du hast die divs mit float positioniert....)

```
...
  top:60px;
  left:60px;
  width:150px;
  height:150px;
  ...
```
 
  pMx


----------



## shockshell (23. August 2005)

Ein abolutes Positionieren ist leider nicht möglich, da die DIVS auf der Seite an unterschiedlichen Positionen (top:?) auftauchen können, jenachdem was noch davor kommt, oder kann man divs innerhalb eines bestimmten Blocks absolut positionieren?

Marcus.


----------

